# união estável



## lapaz

Hello!

What does this phrase mean? Does it mean *cojugal union?* 
*união estável*

Thank you.


----------



## edupa

lapaz said:


> Hello!
> 
> What does this phrase mean? Does it mean *cojugal union?*
> 
> Thank you.


 

In legal terms, strictly speaking a "stable union" in Brazil is not _*exactly*_ a conjugal union, but a _civil_ one, a _de facto_ partnership.

It has somewhat different legal implications vis-à-vis a conjugal union per se. 

For example, gay and lesbian couples in Brazil, though not yet recognized as forming conjugal unions, have the right to inherit each other's pension and social security benefits. The Brazilian policy requires applicants to prove a "stable union".

Hope this helps!

Abraços


----------



## lapaz

Thank you Edupa for your explanation.  That is what I needed to know.  Thanks again.


----------



## Massapequa

I read this in a legal document, but do not know the translation in English:

Saibam quantos este publico instrumento Escritura de declaração virem...

After a few lines, there is consoante averbação...


I need help with these terms.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Martivs

Trying to be of assistance, I'm improvising by combining a customary introductory phrase with a suggested English translation for "escritura de declaração":

Know All Men by this Deed of Declaration...

That's about it. I hope it'll be helpful.


----------



## Porteño

edupa said:


> In legal terms, strictly speaking a "stable union" in Brazil is not _*exactly*_ a conjugal union, but a _civil_ one, a _de facto_ partnership.
> 
> It has somewhat different legal implications vis-à-vis a conjugal union per se.
> 
> For example, gay and lesbian couples in Brazil, though not yet recognized as forming conjugal unions, have the right to inherit each other's pension and social security benefits. The Brazilian policy requires applicants to prove a "stable union".
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Abraços



A few years late perhaps, but may be of use to other foreros in the future, ProZ defines 'união estável' as common-law marriage. 

PS: your text should read 'co*n*jugal union'. Minor typo!

Sorry, it wasn't yours, it was lapaz.


----------



## William Stein

I'm translating the same type of certificate now and I saw the definition in Proz of 'união estável' as "common-law marriage" but that's not right at all. "Common-law marriage" doesn't have anything to do with a "civil marriage outside the church". Common-law marriage means that when a couple has been living together for a long time (in most states, 7 years!) the man cannot just abandon the woman and claim that they were not married, because the state recognises a "common-law marriage". It's not something a couple generally asks for because they could just get married instead. "União estável" seems like something invented to allow homosexuals to "get married" even though the Church is opposed to an actual marriage. The homosexuals in my translation have only been living together for 2 months and they still got this certificate, so I wouldn't call it "a common law marriage" (not to mention the fact that "common law" doesn't even exist in Brazil, only in the US and the UK).
So now comes the question: what should we call it? Maybe "lifetime partnership"?


----------



## Macunaíma

William Stein said:


> Common-law marriage means that when a couple has been living together for a long time (in most states, 7 years!) the man cannot just abandon the woman and claim that they were not married, because the state recognises a "common-law marriage". It's not something a couple generally asks for because they could just get married instead.



É exatamente assim o estatuto da união estável, exceto que aqui é preciso bem menos do que 7 anos para se considerar uma união estável para efeitos legais, desde que observadas as outras condicionantes. A união estável não foi criada para atender às demandas dos homossexuais, mas para assistir famílias "informais", em que os cônjuges não eram casados no papel, garantindo os direitos sobre herança e patrimônio das partes, etc. O reconhecimento de uniões estáveis de casais homossexuais veio depois. Aliás, no Brasil o casamento na igreja não tem valor legal nenhum, a não ser como evidência de que há união estável.


----------



## William Stein

Even if it may have some things in common, I still think "lifetime partnership" is better because: 1)  Brazil doesn't have a system of "common law" like the US or Britain (rules of law formulated by the courts when there is a "legislative gap" in the existing laws) and 2) it's not really a marriage. That means that the term "common law marriage" is very misleading at best as a translation of  "união estavel". In Germany, they generally use "lifetime partnership" for this kind of arrangement:

As previously reported in _German Law Journal,(2) the Lifetime Partnership Act entered into force on 1 August 2001. The Act gives same-sex couples the opportunity to avail themselves, by forming a Lifetime Partnership, of many of the advantages enjoyed by married, heterosexual couples. The Act's recognition of homosexual partnerships has triggered social controversy and political dissent, which has accompanied the Act, popularly known as the "Homo-Ehe" ("Gay-Marriage") law.(3) 
_​http://www.germanlawjournal.com/article.php?id=176


----------



## Macunaíma

William Stein said:


> 1)  Brazil doesn't have a system of "common law" like the US or Britain (rules of law formulated by the courts when there is a "legislative gap" in the existing laws)



Eu não tenho nenhuma formação jurídica, mas sei que existe sim margem para que juízes "legislem", por assim dizer, onde a legislação deixa uma brecha qualquer, sempre dentro de doutrinas estabelecidas e geralmente se valendo de analogias. É assim, aliás, que muitas uniões estáveis entre homossexuais já vêm sendo convertidas por juízes em casamentos civis no Brasil - casamentos para valer, iguais ao de um homem e uma mulher. É um princípio jurídico que o que a lei não proíbe é permitido, e é daí que partem essas decisões em que juízes sancionam práticas que não estão necessariamente previstas nos códigos legais mas que não contradizem princípio constitucional.


----------



## William Stein

Every country probsably has a kind of "clandestine, de facto common law" where the courts try to make up for gaps in the existing legislation, but to explicitly call it "common-law marriage" would make people think that Brazil is part of the common law system, which it isn't: en.*wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_law. *The name "common-law marriage" would also mean that it's a real marriage, which would offend a lot of conservative and religious people, who are the ones who use the term "gay marriage" instead of "life partnership": _The Act's recognition of homosexual partnerships has triggered social controversy and political dissent, which has accompanied the Act, popularly known as the "Homo-Ehe" ("Gay-Marriage") _


----------



## Alderamin

Martivs said:


> Trying to be of assistance, I'm improvising by combining a customary introductory phrase with a suggested English translation for "escritura de declaração":
> 
> Know All Men by this Deed of Declaration...
> 
> That's about it. I hope it'll be helpful.




"Saibam quantos este público instrumento de Procuração bastante virem"
"To whom this authentic instrument of power of attorney may come, be seen or known"

I believe that in this example, "escritura de declaração" is the "procuração" (power of attorney) and not a "deed" (escritura pública).


----------



## Carfer

O William Stein tem razão nas objecções que coloca à tradução de _'união estável' _por _'common-law marriage' _porque este é um casamento de pleno direito que só se distingue do casamento regular pela forma como o vínculo é constituído: este pela celebração duma cerimónia, aquele pelo decurso do tempo associado à intenção das partes de que a sua relação seja um casamento e seja vista publicamente como tal. Uma vez constituído, o _'common-law marriage' _é um casamento como qualquer outro nos seus efeitos, que também só pode ser dissolvido por divórcio. A _'união estável' _ou _'união de facto'_, como lhe chamamos em Portugal, é um instituto similar do casamento, mas não é um casamento e difere sensivelmente do regime jurídico deste. Tal como diz a nossa lei actual (Portugal reconhece os casamentos homossexuais) é a "_situação jurídica de duas pessoas que, não sendo casadas entre si ou com outrem, independentemente do sexo, vivam em condições análogas às dos cônjuges, há mais de dois anos_”. Deduzo que a _'união estável' _a que a tradução do William se reporta respeita a uma relação homossexual, o que duplamente impede a sua tradução por _'common-law marriage'_, especialmente se a tradução se destinar a Inglaterra. Primeiro, porque a Inglaterra não reconhece o _'common-law marriage' _desde meados do século XVIII, segundo porque as uniões homossexuais (a Inglaterra também não reconhece os casamentos _gay_) têm um instituto próprio, a _'civil partnership'_. O William está em melhores condições para julgar, mas _'civil partnership' _talvez seja a tradução adequada à situação.

Marginalmente, porque pouco adianta para aqui, a possibilidade de os juízes "legislarem", como diz o Macunaíma, não é o que faz a diferença entre o sistema continental e o da common law. É a intensidade com que legislam. Mesmo os sistemas de lei codificada, como o nosso, têm de dispor de formas de integração das lacunas da lei, porque por mais detalhada e perfeita que seja, esta não pode prever a miríade de situações para as quais pode ser necessária uma solução jurídica. Um juiz dos nossos não pode recusar-se a julgar com o argumento de que a lei não tem solução para o problema. Tem que a encontrar, já que mais não seja recorrendo a princípios gerais e ao espírito da lei. Na common law a integração das lacunas é feita recorrendo ao precedente, isto é, dando ao caso a solução que os tribunais deram a situações anteriores, que se tornam vinculativas ou criando um precedente quando ainda não existe nenhum (é neste sentido que se diz que aí são os juízes que fazem a lei). O recurso ao precedente é muito mais frequente nos sistemas da common law do que o recurso a princípios no nosso porque há menos leis e não estão tão sistematizadas, logo há mais lacunas legais e os juízes têm de "legislar" mais. É isto que explica a extrema minúcia com que são redigidos os contratos ingleses ou norte-americanos. Nós não precisamos tanto de recorrer a ela porque as figuras contratuais estão reguladas na lei com bastante detalhe e clareza. No nosso sistema também pode haver, no entanto, recurso ao precedente, mas essencialmente para resolver os conflitos de jurisprudência, ou seja, quando os juízes dão à mesma lei interpretações divergentes. A diferença essencial está, pois, na maior ou menor importância do precedente para integrar as lacunas legais, que é muito maior nos sistemas da common law. A tendência moderna, dada a complexidade das nossas sociedades, é para a definição do direito por via de lei, ou seja, tende aproximar-se do sistema continental, romano-germânico, mas continua a haver uma diferença grande no peso que as decisões judiciais têm na definição do direito.

P.S. Não quero dizer mal da "concorrência", mas, no que toca à tradução legal, não tenho grande ideia do Proz. Na grande maioria dos casos que tenho encontrado em que são invocadas ou seguidas as sugestões ali feitas, as soluções encontradas estão erradas, são 'chutos' de não-juristas que se fundam em comparações superficiais e, como digo, frequentemente equivocadas.


----------



## William Stein

Excellent analysis, Carfer thanks a lot. I didn't know about the "civil partnership" in England. The only probelms wiith that term are that it could be confused with a business partnership ("professional civil patnership" is generally used to translate the French legal form for law-firms and tax auditors: "société civile professionnelle" ) and it doesn't necessarily include the idea of "stable" or "co-habitation", but if the meaning is already clear in the UK, it should work for UK audiences.
I just found some interesting French alternatives: "Civil Union" and "[partners bound by a] Civil Covenant of Solidarity".l http://www.duhaime.org/LegalDictionary/C/CivilCovenantofSolidarity.aspx


----------



## Macunaíma

Intervenção brilhante, Carfer. Aprendi muito .


----------



## mglenadel

Alderamin said:


> "Saibam quantos este público instrumento de Procuração bastante virem"
> "To whom this authentic instrument of power of attorney may come, be seen or known"
> 
> I believe that in this example, "escritura de declaração" is the "procuração" (power of attorney) and not a "deed" (escritura pública).




Both deeds and powers-of-attorney documents are very similar in their opening, calling on to readers thereof to bear witness to, and abide by, their contents.


----------



## Alderamin

Olá mglenadel,

Há termos em certas áreas que se assemelham muito.

Ao responder atrás encontrei mais entradas de acordo a frase colocada acima com "procuração" do que com "escritura de declaração", depois fui consultar o meu dicionário jurídico onde se diz o seguinte:

"Procuração (power of attorney): instrumento representativo do mandato que outorga poderes a alguém para agir juridicamente em nome de outrem.
SIN: letter of attorney"

"Escritura pública (deed): instrumento solene, lavrado em tabelião, pelo qual se faz prova de um acto jurídico ou convenção de carácter público ou privado 
SIN: indenture"

Não sou da área jurídica, e posso dizer que em leis brasileiras então sou uma "nabiça", tudo ou pouco que sei desta área fui aprendendo, cabe aos membros que colocaram aqui a dúvida seleccionar o termo mais conveniente ao seu texto, à luz destas definições, as quais podem ajudar.

Acho que o assunto versa a "união estável" e acabámos por chegar a estes termos por acidente


----------

